# Coopers pale ale question(again!!)



## B-RENT (9/2/18)

Gday fellas,

Quick question regarding a coopers pale ale clone(is it a clone using a can??)Am currently about to do a fruit salad Ale following a reccomendation from someone on another forum using the commercial yeast reculture but as coops pale ale has been my go to beer for years I'd love to try get as close as I can on the next brew.

Am a bit confused on hop additions/boils etc and came across a few good recipes on here but since cannot find them again!!Am happy to be directed to them!

Guess my main question is if I'm using the commercial yeast reculture and have my brew fridge sorted would I go closer to the real deal with the Coopers recipe..Pale ale tin,BE2,18c or is it still going to fall fairly short?.Have read that Pride of Ringwood is the go to hop but do you add it to the Pale Ale tins or only when using malt tins etc?

Am keen on using malt/steeping grains etc but have confused the hell out of myself with all the research and terminology and hoping to put the brew down next week so figured I'd risk asking the same old questions if it's going to get me a tastier beer!!Hoping to learn more in the future and move onto more hoppy/complicated recipes but would love to be able to get this one spot on and be able to compare flavours to the fruit salad Ale 

Cheers 

Brento


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/2/18)

I'm not on my brewing pc but what got me hooked on home brewing was the simplicity of brewing coopers kits and the fact that my home brewed I liked much better than their shelf product.
Can of Pale Ale, 500g dry malt extract, 500g Dextrose for a 20lt batch rather than 23lt. Or try just a kilo of Dextrose, no dry malt for a bit dryer finish, compare these subtle differences and see what you prefer. Either their gold pack yeast (needs to be built up a bit in a starter) or culture up their commercial yeast to the required amount.
Get to know yeast calculations too. I use http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html as the go to calculator.
Its very simple beer so to get as close to their shelf Pale Ale no need to complicate it any more than the above.
Nothing wrong with making it more interesting though but the above makes a perfectly good beer..


----------



## mongey (9/2/18)

for recipes the coopers website has a heap if you dont know . they just added a bunch new ones.I'm bottling their new Belgian IPA this weekend 

http://store.coopers.com.au/brewing-info/recipes.html

some do boils and some just do dry hop

I have brewed a bunch of them over the last couple years and they all came out to be good beers 

coopers pale I cant help you. I'm really not a fan of it. I'll take the sparkling over it every time


----------



## TheWiggman (9/2/18)

Coopers Pale Ale is in reality a fairly bland beer with the distinctive flavour derived from the yeast. If you're new to it all I'd use this opportunity to learn about yeast re-culturing and focus on that only. The kit tins have been brewed with hops else they would lack appropriate bitterness. Super pride is the hop of choice for CPA but is a single early addition only in the real brew, meaning it contributes mainly bitterness and has little impact otherwise.
Forget extra hops or steeping, just brew the pale ale recipe on the tin and focus on getting a decent yeast pitch with recultured yeast.


----------



## Coodgee (9/2/18)

TheWiggman said:


> Coopers Pale Ale is in reality a fairly bland beer with the distinctive flavour derived from the yeast. If you're new to it all I'd use this opportunity to learn about yeast re-culturing and focus on that only. The kit tins have been brewed with hops else they would lack appropriate bitterness. Super pride is the hop of choice for CPA but is a single early addition only in the real brew, meaning it contributes mainly bitterness and has little impact otherwise.
> Forget extra hops or steeping, just brew the pale ale recipe on the tin and focus on getting a decent yeast pitch with recultured yeast.



yep agree. get the green pale ale tin and re-culture the yeast. doesn't need hops or steeped malt. just be really careful with sanitation (get some starsan or equivalent) and ferment at 18-20 degrees.


----------



## B-RENT (9/2/18)

Cheers fellas,

Much appreciated especially as I'm sure that "how to make a perfect coopers pale ale"is a pretty common question on the forum!!

Ended up grabbing all the bits and pieces for the fruit salad Ale at the homebrew shop this arv so hopefully the Coopers yeast will be ready to go by Sunday and I will put it down then.

I think next brew I will go back to basics with a pale ale tin and coopers commercial yeast and then start to build it up from there as Dan and Coodgee have mentioned.

And as much as I hate to admit it wiggman and Mongey(because me 10 years ago would hate ithaha!) ...after brewing my first Little creatures clone and drinking that and a few other hoppy ales recently(pirate life ipa/newstead pale ale)you might just be right on the coopers Pale Ale front....bought a tallie on the way home yesterday and for the first time thought to myself..."this is missing something "!!I think maybe I'm on the way to being a hopheadAnyways,cheers for the help and I will be starting to do some more research on hops,yeasts,recipes etc!

Brento


----------



## HamoAus (9/2/18)

Also check out cellardwellares.net he has a few Cooper's kit and but recipes as well. 
Cheers


----------



## Brewno Marz (9/2/18)

B-RENT said:


> ...bought a tallie on the way home yesterday and for the first time thought to myself..."this is missing something "!!I think maybe I'm on the way to being a hopheadAnyways,cheers for the help and I will be starting to do some more research on hops,yeasts,recipes etc!
> 
> Brento


41 deg C in South Australia when visiting over the Australia Day weekend and ordered a Coopers pale. What a match! Love my hoppy beers too, but nothing beats a fresh draught CPA in the beer garden on a hot summer's day.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/2/18)

Simple Coopers type home brew is a Pinnacle start I advocate for. Forget ingredients exotics etc. You have to master the hygiene and sanitation steps that are 99% of the success in the end.
The true test. That simple beginners kit recipe. Does it taste better or worse than the shelf product? 
If it taste better than your on the right track. Never deviate from strict hygiene procedures. 
If its worse than you need to re check your procedure. 
I say the simple kit brewed well will taste better and be a more flavourable beer than the shelf product. 
Coopers themselves can speak similar words. Check in with their notes openly available.


----------

